

Show HN: RootRedirect for your domain, helps SEO  - mleonhard
http://www.rootredirect.com/

======
clone1018
You're selling a redirect rule...?

    
    
      RewriteEngine on
      RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^example\.com$ [NC]
      RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://www.example.com/$1 [R=301,L]

~~~
mleonhard
Yes, hosted on geo-redundant servers, in excellent data centers, monitored
24/7.

You can't use a CNAME record for your root domain. This is a problem for me
and lots of folks who run their web servers behind Amazon Elastic Load
Balancers or other CNAME-based services. RootRedirect solves the problem
nicely.

~~~
byoung2
_This is a problem for me and lots of folks who run their web servers behind
Amazon Elastic Load Balancers_

Amazon Route 53 solves this problem with an alias record, though your service
may be easier to use or cheaper than what Amazon offers.

<http://aws.amazon.com/route53/faqs/#Zone_apex>

------
anthonyu
Watch out, you are in the same market as wwwizer.com who offers the same
product for free. You are going to have to distinguish yourself somehow to
compete with that price.

~~~
mleonhard
Thanks for pointing this out. There are a number of similar free services.

For my business, I prefer paid services over a free ones. You never know when
a free service will go down or the company bought and shut down.

------
seriocomic
My concern here is that you're selling a service through FUD (Fear,
Uncertainty and Doubt).

 _Search engines penalize sites with the same content on their root and www
domains. They treat the domains as separate sites with duplicate content and
flag them as spam. Use RootRedirect.com to avoid this penalty and improve your
site's SEO ranking._

There's no _penalty_ , you're just forcing search engines to pick one version
and potentially splitting the back-link equity that would occur if both
www/no-ww resolve to a single location. Duplicate content should not be
associate with _spam_ either, since a VERY large majority of enterprise sites
have this issue.

------
powertower
April Fools comes late.

------
benblodgett
What if I want to redirect www to root?

~~~
mleonhard
This feature is now live. If you point your www address to RootRedirect,
visitors will be redirected to your root domain.

I added this for you, Ben. Please sign up! :D

